
Humpback whales are organizing in huge numbers, and we have no idea why - artsandsci
http://www.popsci.com/humpback-whales-are-organizing
======
braveo
The hell we don't, they made a documentary about it years and years ago.

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092007/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092007/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

------
GenerocUsername
Was this a serious article? Its pop-culture references and opinionated run-on
sentences made me sicker than a whale watching boat on rough seas.

